# Speed Tests



## Rob Fisher (14/4/15)

Speed Test.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Schuller (14/4/15)

Fibre Optic


----------



## JW Flynn (14/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Speed Test.
> 
> View attachment 25153


lekker lekker, guess how has 40 Mbps vdsl, hehe.... it works very lekker...

I have the 20Mbps second option... works like a charm, and sure helps in getting those series downloaded, hehe


----------



## DaRoach (14/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Speed Test.
> 
> View attachment 25153


I am truely jealous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/4/15)

Mr Foosher are we really going to start this ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## yuganp (14/4/15)

I thought you got fibre @Rob Fisher . The upload speed seems a bit low. Not going to help much with your youtube uploads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (14/4/15)

based on the upload speed it seems more like vdsl, hence I figured it was vdsl... 20mbps has 2 mbps upload, 40 has 4.... so ja... as far as my knowledge goes, upload speed on actual fiber links should be basically the same as your download.

perhaps there is a option that works in this way? can you give us some details @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/4/15)

this is what a fiber connection is really like -

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn (14/4/15)

Nice, we have a 30Mbps here at work, i'm busy moering it t the moment with some downloads from MS, but you get the picture, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (14/4/15)

Not quite the size of Mr Francis, but since we are measuring d!ck5, I'll just leave this here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (14/4/15)

HEHE


----------



## Genosmate (14/4/15)

Check this ,its a fast as it can get where Iam!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/15)

I like all these **** measuring posts from peoples WORK... this is for me to surf to ecigssa!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Q-Ball (14/4/15)

I win. I was hitting the rev limiter hard, just like I vape hard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (14/4/15)

Touché @Rob Fisher , Touché!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Guunie (14/4/15)

@Q-Ball, where do you work...that's the speed I get at Dimension Data


----------



## Guunie (14/4/15)

But they blocked skyblue


----------



## Q-Ball (14/4/15)

Guunie said:


> @Q-Ball, where do you work...that's the speed I get at Dimension Data



Hymax, we are a Voice and Data supplier


----------



## Q-Ball (14/4/15)

Guunie said:


> But they blocked skyblue



lol, I manage our firewall


----------



## Daniel (14/4/15)

@Q-Ball hah so no blocking of ecig sites where you work lol


----------



## JW Flynn (14/4/15)

Mine at home  pretty impressed with VDSL...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/4/15)

haha , running a 2Mbps ADSL at home , works for me have my SickRage + Sabnzbd + Couchpotato + Headphones headless media server setup to download between 11:00PM-5:00AM so it does not affect my star rating (still on three). 

Interesting read about the real life of FTH : http://mybroadband.co.za/news/fibre/121462-how-a-real-life-fibre-to-the-home-installation-looks.html

personally I will wait this out to see what pans out as prices are bound to drop once everyone starts competing ...

and here is my results LOL


----------



## zadiac (14/4/15)

lol....I think this thread has gone a bit off topic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

@Rob Fisher - so happy for you that your internet is sorted
Congrats!
As long as it keeps you with us then thats all that matters!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (14/4/15)

Mine is kak slow ...


----------



## BigAnt (14/4/15)

When testing the new LTE Advanced

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (14/4/15)

Then you get some braggart like this ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/15)

Thread for internet Speed Tests!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/15)

capetocuba said:


> Mine is kak slow ...



Mine is about the same as yours @capetocuba 
Fine for me for normal purposes
I havent gotten into video and movie downloads yet


----------



## gman211991 (15/4/15)

Let me post here when I get to campus.... muhuhahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/15)

gman211991 said:


> Let me post here when I get to campus.... muhuhahaha



Doing speed tests at work doesn't count...


----------



## gman211991 (15/4/15)

oh but I wish I lived here lol.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/15)

gman211991 said:


> oh but I wish I lived here lol.



Can't you hide in your office till everyone goes home!


----------



## gman211991 (15/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Can't you hide in your office till everyone goes home!


I wall around with that speed everywhere and I don't have an office I'm studying here. We have coverage over most of the campus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball (15/4/15)

gman211991 said:


> I wall around with that speed everywhere and I don't have an office I'm studying here. We have coverage over most of the campus



When I was at Stellenbosch there was no such thing as internets


----------

